# KAC PDW



## KevinB (27 Feb 2009)

As many of you know I am not a big fan of PDW's.  Mainly since the NATO PDW requirement mandates a round that fits in both a handgun and long arm.  The rounds are penetration driven with no thought to terminal performance, and given the contraints of having a handgun, the round is a small round with little effect unless the CNS (central nervous system) is targeted.
  Belgian SF and several North American LE departments have had poor performance from the FN P90 and its 5.7x28 round, and others with the Hk MP-7 4.6x30 round.

KAC was contracted to design a round that had the desire to see M4A1 w/ M855 performance at 300m in a much smaller package.

Many units use Hk MP-5 or MP-5K SMG's in 9mm when they desire a small packages, but other than increased accuracy it is still a big pistol.

Enter the 6x35mm TSWG cartridge, and the KAC PDW.
 M16FOW handling manual of arms, good ammunition performance, in a small package.

Compared to a 11.5" 






Under a garment





Rocking out.





Several folks including myself used the Sig552 for roles, however different muscle memory, poor terminal performance with the 5.56mm round in a 7.5" barrel (note Sig claims 9" bbl but that includes the integral flashhider) and general poor platform performance resulted in an effectual weapon.  Not we have a specific platform that gives users a lot of increased performance.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (27 Feb 2009)

Where's the ammo pron?


----------



## KevinB (28 Feb 2009)

Ammo data and gel results are classified - sorry.


----------



## Eric_911 (1 Mar 2009)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Mainly since the NATO PDW requirement mandates a round that fits in both a handgun and long arm.



Has KAC built a pistol for this round yet? Anything on the horizon? Will it be based on an already existing design?

Cheers, 
Eric


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Mar 2009)

Any official users picking this weapon as of yet Kevin?


----------



## Eric_911 (2 Mar 2009)

Hmmmm..... Is the barrel ported or dimpled or something?


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Mar 2009)

Hey Kev, interesting piece of kit.

Cheers,

Wes

PS- Seen your ID carrier, and for a moment I was flashing back to the IZ's PX.


----------



## COBRA-6 (2 Mar 2009)

Kev, PM inbound.


----------



## KevinB (2 Mar 2009)

System users are classified at this point...

Barrel is dimpled, that came out of our SR25BattleRifle as a way to reduce weight yet retain strength better than fluting.  Its also KAC patented.

Wes -- yeah I did not like the SHOT show issue badge holder


----------



## HollywoodHitman (2 Mar 2009)

Good post Kev. 

I was wondering about the guts. Unlike the M4 family, it doesn't look like it has a conventional or even small buffer spring assembly. Is it all internal to the body of the weapon and if so is it's rate of fire comparable or faster?

I'm not too familiar with the PDW style weaponry, but am taking an interest in them for a variety of reasons. Every once in awhile when posting questions about weapons, I worry that the responses will get all LightFighter forum style and I would catch fire...I have limited experience outside of the weapons available in the system

Anyway, it's an interesting piece. I'll look for the Discovery Channel coverage.


----------



## KevinB (2 Mar 2009)

Entirely irrelevant post doing nothing but stroking my ego...
  The new Discover Channel Show "Ultimate Weapons" (Future Weapons w/o Mack) will have a segment on this during the summer.
  Yours truly will be all jocked up and running both the 8" and 10" PDW's thru some basic drills.


----------

